# How many times ?



## Kerry Type 1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi all
Just looking to find out some info from all you pregnant ladies....

How many times a day do you test your sugar?

Are you well controlled or having some ups and downs ?

Having some problems with prescriptions regarding how many times i test ...
I test before meals . 2 hours after . Before i drive the car . Once through the night. and if i am Hypo or higher i check extra to ensure i am coming up or down . Would like to see if anyone else does this  
thanks xx


----------



## mitchey (Oct 16, 2012)

I do mine at least 6 times aday and always one hour after meals - but I'm new to pregnancy AND diabetes plus I've only just been given Insulin so probably need to do so more often than most.    The hypos are drivign me crazy and I end up gettign more highs thn BEFORE i had insulinas I panic and over eat sugar to brign myself back up!!!  Mare . . . .


----------



## Kerry Type 1 (Oct 16, 2012)

mitchey i totally get why you do that ! i was terrified of going hypo and constantly ran high so i wouldnt get hypos ... i know no good ... but hypos do that to you and then panic sets in ... and with your HYPO BRAIN on ...nothing is rational ! 

im testing a minimum of ten times a day ... my doctor is telling me this is too much and is not supplying my with test strips as the meter they gave me works out at about ?1 a test .... but at my fortnightly maternity appointments they tell me to check through the night before each meal. two hours after and before i drive.....so frustrating. especially when sugars are riding lower than im used to .


----------



## mitchey (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, with regards to the test strips, we get them free with out maternity free prescriptions thing so I've just set up a VERY regular repeat prescription with Boots!  I'd do that if I was you 

Hmmm, tricky business isn;t it?  The thing is I'm not too bothered abouthte hyp (aeven thogh they are terifying) as I know they dont; harm the baby but I'm so worried about the highs I et afterwards.  Also - I just ate a bag of sweets - dread to think what they're doing to me right now - and I feel like a terrible mother now


----------



## Kerry Type 1 (Oct 16, 2012)

I Was trying to up my repeat prescription as the strips are never in stock and last time it took me 5 days to get my prescription from boots ... the doctor called me and i explained that i test at least 10 times and more if im up or down ... he said that it would cost ?5000 to the NHS to supply me with these strips throughout the rest of my pregnancy and he could not do that so he called the diabetic nurse who told him i should only be testing 7 times a day so they have said im not getting any more ... even though the diabetic doctor told me to do the tests that take minimum 10 tests a day ( on a good perfect sugar day ) ..... they dont really exist much ive found in pregnancy ! 

i worry about highs now too in pregnancy ... i can deal better now with my hypos as ive had to face them and have worked out that two gulps of lucozade and 2 digestive biscuits bring me up nicely ! ... a few times i have taken my insulin for a lovely dinner and only managed less than half of my dinner .... spent the rest of the night checking every half hour... i now eat then take insulin but find that im running higher than id like after dinner ... its a no win situation sometimes !


----------



## Kerry Type 1 (Oct 16, 2012)

in scotland we dont pay for our prescriptions anyway .... but doctors have a budget ive been told .... but they supplied me with this meter that costs so much to run :-S NHS for you !


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Kerry, well I am not pregnant nor am I a lady, but your testing sounds perfectly reasonable to me. You certainly shouldn't be getting restrictions on your strips. I once had to explain to my GP all the different reasons why I might need to test and she was quite surprised that there were so many valid reasons for doing it - seems some non-Ds have difficulty imagining that we have to test more than once or twice a day!


----------



## Kerry Type 1 (Oct 16, 2012)

well .... My diabetic nurse at the hospital told my doctor they recommend i test 7 times a day .... the same nurse that sees me at the hospital where i was told to test before meals , after , before driving etc ... i think its a joke and feel like i am begging for them to give me pills rather than strips to make sure i monitor my sugars ... 

the doctor asked if i ate 10 times a day .... confused i said no .... he asked why i then had to test ten times .... so i explained again !! 

My last hospital ( different area ) could not be more helpful and were happy for you to test more and have better control than not test as much and not know whats going on ... 

feel so let down for trying to protect my unborn child from fluctuating sugar levels


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2012)

Kerry Type 1 said:


> ... the doctor called me and i explained that i test at least 10 times and more if im up or down ... he said that it would cost ?5000 to the NHS to supply me with these strips throughout the rest of my pregnancy and he could not do that so he called the diabetic nurse who told him i should only be testing 7 times a day so they have said im not getting any more ... even though the diabetic doctor told me to do the tests that take minimum 10 tests a day ( on a good perfect sugar day ) ..... they dont really exist much ive found in pregnancy !
> ...



This is nonsense, the doctor has made that figure up! I worked it out and I reckon it would cost about ?800 if you test 10 times a day for 9 months (strips are about ?15 for a box of 50 - they would have to cost over ?90 a box for it to come to ?5000, or you would need to be testing over 60 times a day!)


----------



## Kerry Type 1 (Oct 16, 2012)

I didnt even sit and work it out ... but you are right ! i was so angry i didnt even think to question what he was saying . 

I think its just wrong that a doctor is making me feel that i am doing something wrong here and telling me he will not give me enough test strips to cover the amount of tests i am doing ... 

He told me the NHS is trying to cut budgets to spend more money on cancer drugs .... I said i totally agree .... i dont think diabetics are the ones that need cutting down on as this is not something we choose !


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2012)

Kerry Type 1 said:


> I didnt even sit and work it out ... but you are right ! i was so angry i didnt even think to question what he was saying .
> 
> I think its just wrong that a doctor is making me feel that i am doing something wrong here and telling me he will not give me enough test strips to cover the amount of tests i am doing ...
> 
> He told me the NHS is trying to cut budgets to spend more money on cancer drugs .... I said i totally agree .... i dont think diabetics are the ones that need cutting down on as this is not something we choose !



Can you get your consultant to write to him explaining the need for the testing? I average 6-7 tests a day, so I would see it as pretty much a minimum even if you weren't pregnant. You should also explain what stress this is causing you.


----------



## Kerry Type 1 (Oct 16, 2012)

the doctor called my diabetic nurse who told him i was on a 7 Point plan ... even though she knows why i test more so it is like hitting your head off a brick wall .. they also told me to phone them every time i go hypo so they can see whats going on ... I explained i can go hypo if i am really busy in work and can put a reason to it and can handle it.... 

I will see the specialist next wednesday at the maternity clinic and will speak to him then about it as this is just no good . i remember the years i did not do one test ... and they would tell me to test more ... now they are saying test more with no strips .... crazy 

The consultant also wants me to have a monitor that monitors me for a few days over 24 hours to see where i am going lower etc . but im a normal 7 point patient ..... i wish


----------



## Mummy Madd (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm first time pregnant too, and every time i call my doctors for two pots of test strips (50 in a pot) they say i can only have one pot, so i end up collecting it, and re ordering another. haha. I'm testing anywhere from 5 (on a good day) to 10 on a bad day, but so far my sugars have been good, i cracked on it and got them right down when i was about 10 weeks, and not had any highs so to speak of yet. 
x


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2012)

Mummy Madd said:


> I'm first time pregnant too, and every time i call my doctors for two pots of test strips (50 in a pot) they say i can only have one pot, so i end up collecting it, and re ordering another. haha. I'm testing anywhere from 5 (on a good day) to 10 on a bad day, but so far my sugars have been good, i cracked on it and got them right down when i was about 10 weeks, and not had any highs so to speak of yet.
> x



Hi Mummy Madd, welcome to the forum  That's ridiculous having only one pot on your prescription, just a waste of everyone's time! You should also get your consultant to write to your GP. How many needles do you get on each prescription? I get 200, and used to get 200 strips, but I explained to my GP that although I only inject 4 times a day I test 6 times so after explaining why she upped my prescription to 300 strips so they were more in sync with the needles. It's just plain stupid having to go back every few days for more strips!!!


----------



## Lizzzie (Oct 16, 2012)

Kerry I test many more times a day than 7.  It sounds as though you are being treated very badly to me. V angry with your doctor on your behalf.
I know it won't change anything for you, but please feel supported in your frustration.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 16, 2012)

Hear hear, I hear of this happening all over from time to time - but your diabetes obstetrician is the person who can change this for you - or the diabetes midwife.

Every 2 hours normally and then of course any time you feel hypo, is absolutely nothing out of the ordinary.  You could if you wanted, voluntarily offer to change to a meter with cheaper strips, if you wanted to but TBH if you trust your current one, then don't off er to do that.

You hardly need MORE rotten stress right now, do you?

They make me sick, little Hitlers ....


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2012)

Just read this article about how limiting prescriptions is costing ?150m per year due to increased dispensing fees from pharmacies - and this is for 28 day prescriptions, not the even shorter ones some people here are reporting for their strips!

http://www.pulsetoday.co.uk/20000542.article#.UH3X48XA-Ag

You have to register to read the article, but it is free.


----------



## Kerry Type 1 (Oct 17, 2012)

trophywench said:


> Hear hear, I hear of this happening all over from time to time - but your diabetes obstetrician is the person who can change this for you - or the diabetes midwife.
> 
> Every 2 hours normally and then of course any time you feel hypo, is absolutely nothing out of the ordinary.  You could if you wanted, voluntarily offer to change to a meter with cheaper strips, if you wanted to but TBH if you trust your current one, then don't off er to do that.
> 
> ...



to be honest i was horrified to find out i was on what they call " an expensive " meter and offered right away for them to change my meter .... it was the diabetic nurses who told me to change meters and start using this one but i was happy with the old one and dont find this one any different .... just more hassle ! they told me i am on the correct meter just testing too much .... I am looking forward to seing the doctors at my maternity appointment. I dont have many/andy highs really but tend to run low especially on busy days at work but some times the meter likes to tell me i am 2.5 on minute then 10 minutes later i am 20.5 ! then test again on a different finger and i am 4.5 :-s .... 3 test strips from my 7 a day quota gone .

Hopefully will get this sorted soon thanks for reasuring me that i am not going insane and testing TOO MUCH !


----------



## Kerry Type 1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Just read this article about how limiting prescriptions is costing ?150m per year due to increased dispensing fees from pharmacies - and this is for 28 day prescriptions, not the even shorter ones some people here are reporting for their strips!
> 
> http://www.pulsetoday.co.uk/20000542.article#.UH3X48XA-Ag
> 
> You have to register to read the article, but it is free.




thanks ! i think i will print this off for my case  thanks


----------



## Urbansoulpie (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi

Congrats on your pregnancy to begin with!

Them making you limit your testing is awful, there are so many reasons that this is not good! This is a difficult situation for you to be in.
It's never happened to me so I can offer you much advice but I really hope you get it sorted out.

I get a prescription of 300 strips at a time which now I'm pregnant usually lasts me about a month, so that works out about 10 tests a day and I certainly wouldn't say that this was unnecessary!

The way I see it is, the better controlled I am now, the healthier the baby and I will be when it arrives, thus saving the nhs money in the long run, I guess your gp hasn't considered it from this angle!

I really do hope you get this sorted.


----------



## Kerry Type 1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi Thank you !   congrats to you also ! 

i think it would cost them more on nhs beds if i dont monitor my levels when they are going up or down with no reason .... and yes i agree my main worry is my unborn child ! 

had my self in such a state yesterday over it and with the bad weather coming in i would like to get a stock made up of my medication incase gps are closed etc ... which i thought would be a good idea ..... again to save a trip to hospital when i run out ! x


----------



## MrsMushroom (Oct 17, 2012)

I test around 6-8 times a day. More this last week as i've had so many hypos.

Can I ask where you test? 

My fingers are starting to get really sore and hard skin around them, i've had to move onto my palms which isn't much fun


----------



## Urbansoulpie (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi Mrs Mushroom

I've never got on with finger tip testing, it was just so painful for me.

So, I test in my forearm which I've checked with my consultant and it's fine to do.
It's not recommended that you use alternative sites if you suspect you may be hypo because there is a slight delay in readings compared to fingers tips.

My forearms don't look brilliant (a bit pin pricky) but no-ones ever commented.

I suppose all you can do is try it and see how you get on!

I know 1 person that only tests in her ear lobes and can now do it wihtout looking in a mirror!


----------



## MrsMushroom (Oct 17, 2012)

Yikes!!  Earlobes!!!


----------



## Monkey (Oct 17, 2012)

Anything up to 10, really - by the time I've figured in pre-meals, post-meals (1 or 2 hours post, sometimes both) testing before driving, testing for suspected hypos and 15mins afterwards as per my consultant, it's pretty easy to reach.

My monitor has 79 recorded tests in the last 7 days, as a guide. I get 200 strips at a time, and just re-order more frequently than the once a month my GP expects. No problems yet, and I'm prepared to be difficult if necessary!


----------



## Kerry Type 1 (Oct 17, 2012)

my fingers are a bit ragged .

I try and change fingers each time and move down and around the sides a bit . 

i do tend to refer to the same finger when half asleep !! Ive heard about people using fore arm before . I have done this before but went back to fingers quite quickly. 

I am preparing for battle shall we say monkey


----------



## SweetAmerican (Oct 17, 2012)

When pregnant I test around 10x a day. GPs can really be ignorant about such things but you should be able to find a diabetes nurse, doctor or someone to over ride the GP. My GPs are also strip hoarders and whenever I have a prescription problem I just call the diabetes nurse who sends a fax or calls and I don't have to worry anymore 

A trick I've learned from my last two pregnancies is to alternate hands and side of fingers. So on odd days I do my left hand starting with thumb, then do other side of thumb etc. On even days I do the right side. It seems to help not to prick the same place twice which really hurts! If it hurts to test try changing prickers-I use the Accu Chek soft clix and it's really good. even my 6 year old didn't flintch when I pricked him


----------

